# Any interest in a higgins smelt outing??



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Thinking maybe march 5th/ 6th, on the west side of the lake at the DNR launch. Any takers??


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

As of right now I'd say "YES", never done it though. But I can be taught! Keep me posted! I'm assuming that your dates of "5th & 6th" are for "night" fishing? Also, I've read about but never seen a "bicycle" wheel rig for smelt, can anyone elaborate on this? Thanks!


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Yeah keep us posted.


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

The bike wheel is a permanant shack method , because it is mounted to the wall which you couldnt do in a portable or outside.
The wheel is loaded with mono and as many hooks as you have depth for ( there isnt a limit on # of hooks for smelt ) put a bobber on top and when a bite is detected spin the wheel. 
At higgins I would recomend a rod a reel that you would use for most icefishing , put a Hali on the bottom and a couple glow teardrops above it , baited with the grub of your choice. The Hali cathes smelt , but it is heavy and gets you back deep quick , which is a plus in the 40 ft or more of water that you will be fishing .


----------



## BeaverPilot (Jan 2, 2003)

id prob. be interested, dont have anything goin yet that weekend!let me know!


----------



## fasteight (Jul 20, 2001)

sounds like a good time... any info on where to stay and equipment needed??? lol... guess i gotta respool my rods, dont even have 30 ft on em.. do ya gotta have a shanty?? thanks


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

I went to Higgin's Lake last year, the last week in February, and tried smelt fishing for my first time ever. WHAT A BLAST!!! We started at 9am, and by 3pm we had more than we knew what to do with. And this was all day light hours, we didn't even stick around to see how the night bite was.

We used our regular bluegill/crappie rigs with 3 teardrops, and a very small Kastmaster on the bottom for weight. We got 3 or 4 at a time.

If you have never done this, give it a try. You will have a great time.

Good Luck,

Captain Jay


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I might be interested in this. I'd be new at it also.


----------



## Ruler (Nov 30, 2001)

I'm interested - never done it, but have wanted to for a few years now. Never seem to get around to it.

I've heard of people using short pieces of colored yard tied to the mono line (like 1/2" long) and space them every 6" or so along the line with a heavy sinker on the bottom. The smelt bite at the yarn, their tiny teeth get caught, and they can't get free. When a bunch are on, you spin the wheel and just rip them off as they come up. I've never tried it - only heard it described. I was thinking of making some sort of stand that one could mount a couple of bike wheels to and use that - my shanty has cloth sides.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I tried the yarn last year, didn't work for me. I got mine on wax worms.


----------

